# Help with Thread/Hair Algae on Java Moss



## isaisepny (Nov 15, 2009)

I've had my 20G high planted tank for about 4 months and have a growing problem with a kind of thread algae that gets tangled up in the Java Moss. I cut it out, pull it out, shake it out, and it's back the next day.
I'd value some advice on how best to tackle this problem. 

The rest of the tank looks generally fine:
Anubias - lovely
Echinodorus - super
Dwarf Sag - OK
Val - was great until it melted after a "helper" switched the timer to permanent on and I didn't get home for 60 hours. It has not recovered.
Cabomba caroliniana - Started out strong but for several months has not grown and only the top growth is bright green, the rest is a dull green-brown.


My specs:
48W
7.8 pH
0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 0-5 nitrate
daily 1.5-2mG of Flourish Excel for carbon.
daily 1-2 drops of Florin Multi for micro/multi nutrients
no injected C02.
Weekly ~33% water changes.

Thanks, I'm attaching a picture.

Rick


----------



## raysgirl57 (Feb 16, 2010)

I am having the same problem. It is almost a brilliant green moss and where my output gets to it it floats out like long green threads. It is not on any of my other plants and I think my fish have been nibbling on it. Tommorrow is tank cleaning day and I will be trying to untangle it. I hope some one out there can help us understand what we have growing in our tank.


----------

